

Teach your clients to give you a perfect bug reporting - bogomil
http://talkweb.eu/mission-possible-teach-your-clients-to-give-you-a-perfect-bug-reporting-especially-for-design-issues/
CLIENT: There’s a strange symbol after the company name – can you remove it?
ME: Hmm… I don’t see anything. Does it come after the exclamation point?
======
varunsharma13
I have been at the receiving end of such cases on multiple times...so that is
when I started giving out link of this tool to people :)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/awesome-
screenshot...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/awesome-screenshot-
captur/alelhddbbhepgpmgidjdcjakblofbmce?hl=en)

~~~
bogomil
this one is good too, but I found Usersnap more user-friendly (personal
opinion). Thanks for sharing the addon!

P.S sometime the clients are not people, they are monsters :)))

